# Kaufberatung (TFT)



## phenomgamer² (16. November 2009)

Ich suche schon etwas länger einem neuem TFT-Monitor, da ich immer noch an einem 17" uralt-"tft" sitze der zum spielen nicht gerade schön ist und auch große lichthöfe hat.

Nun zu meinen Kriterien:

-Budget von ~200€ (20-30€ mehr sind auch nicht schlimm)
-das P/L verhältnis sollte gut sein, denn ich möchte natürlich das meiste aus meinem geld machen

-ich spiele regelmäßig über meine gf9800gtx+, deshalb auch
-full hd + gute reaktionszeit + kontrast
-ich schaue ab und zu auch mal das ein oder andere am pc
-24"

alles in allem möchte ich ein farbenfrohes klares hochauflösendes bild das keine schlieren zieht. (Wer möchte das nicht )



ich habe mich selbst schon ein wenig umgeschaut und wurde erst auf den samsung 2494hs aufmerksam und anschließend auf den p2450h, welcher mir an sich wirklich gut gefällt, aber bei idealo wurde von backlight bleeding gesprochen, was für mich ein ko-kriterium ist 
Von den amazonrezensionen her ist dass eigentlich nicht nachvollziehbar.
Handelt es sich beim backlight bleeding nun um einen Serienfehler oder um einzelfälle?


Es wäre schön wenn jemand zu den von mir genannten TFT's stellung nehmen könnte oder auch Alternativen nennt, die meine Kriterien erfüllen. 


Liebe Grüße phenomgamer


----------



## phenomgamer² (16. November 2009)

ich geh zwar nur von werten aus, aber der "Acer H235Hbmid" scheint danach beurteilt ganz gut zu sein.

Kann mir denn niemand helfen?


----------



## phenomgamer² (16. November 2009)

jetzt haben sich mittlerweile mehr als 70 leute meinen thread angesehen

da find ichs schade, dass nicht einer ein statement abgeben kann...


----------



## RubinRaptoR (16. November 2009)

Du willst ein Statement?

Gut, der P2450H ist gut für deine Budgetvorgaben.

Bezüglich Backlight Bleeding, hab ich nur kurz gegoogelt: Scheint ein generelles Problem zu sein, dass aber nur Auftritt, wenn die Ränder sehr dunkel beleuchtet werden. Wird wohl fast nie vorkommen. Bei meinem Samsung und dem von nem Bekannten (weiß das Modell nicht genau, irgend en 24" SyncMaster) hab ich keine Probleme festgestellt


----------



## phenomgamer² (17. November 2009)

ja danke ^^

wenn ich kein statement woltle wär ich ja schön blöd das hier reinzuschreiben


----------



## Bärenmarke (18. November 2009)

Also ich hab seit ca. 3 Wochen einen Acer P5 Premium Home 23 zoll und bin super zufrieden damit.
Die Bildqualität ist top, beim spielen gibt es keine schlieren (ich spiele viel) und edel sieht er auch noch aus 

Bin einfach rundumzufrieden damit und für ca. 170€ ein gutes Angebot.

Hatte davor einen 22 widescreen von LG und der war bei weitem nicht so gut wie der Acer.

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Eraser20 (19. November 2009)

Hallo.

Ich such wie phenomgamer² auch schon seit längerem einen guten 22" gaming Monitor. Nach tagelangem durchforsten des Netzes bin ich aber zu keinem wirklichen Entschluss gekommen.
Er sollte:

- 1680 x 1050 px haben (das reicht denke ich)
- eine gute Reaktionszeit (zum spiele geeignet)
- wenig bis keine Corona oder Schlierenbildung
- eine gute Helligkeitsverteilung haben
und max 280€ kosten.

Ich hatte schon an den Samsung Syncmaster 2233RZ gedacht aber die frage ist ob es wirklich
ein 120Hz LCD sein muss. Ich  hatte zumindest nicht vor 3D-Vision und co. zu gebrauchen.

hat einer von euch eine Idee?


----------



## foxfoursfive (19. November 2009)

Ich würde dir zu einem =

*Samsung Syncmaster 226BW* 22 Zoll Wide Screen TFT-Monitor DVI (dynamischer Kontrast 3000:1, 2 ms Reaktionszeit),

habe ihn selber und ist einfach Hammer die Daten sprechen für sich habe ihn per DVI angeschlossen Top Bild, ein absoluter Gamer TFT,

*Technische Details*
*siehe Link:*
SAMSUNG SyncMaster 226BW - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de




also neu kostet er locker derzeit 250 €
gebraucht bei Amazon 198 @


----------



## Monsterclock (20. November 2009)

Ich habe mir den hier, AOC 416V, 24", 1920x1200, VGA, DVI Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland , vor ein paar Monaten zum zoggen gekauft - er war damals der billigste - aber zu spielen reicht er sehr gut, man muss ihn zwar etwas kalibrieren, aber ich hatte sonst keine Probleme. 
Mein presönliches Fazit dieses "günstig" Monitors ist zum Spielen und Filme schauen in "normaler Umgebung" reicht auch der billigste TFT wie z.B. auch der hier LG Electronics Flatron W2452TX, 24", 1920x1200, VGA, DVI Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## phenomgamer² (20. November 2009)

hmm...also billig hört sich so abwertend an und ich bin auch nicht wirklich ein freund von LG. Lg hat nämlich oft klavierlack und das bild (bei tv) finde ich persönlich mies von dem was man so sieht.

Bis jetzt spricht mich der p2450h am meisten an


----------



## JC88 (20. November 2009)

phenomgamer² schrieb:


> hmm...also billig hört sich so abwertend an und ich bin auch nicht wirklich ein freund von LG. Lg hat nämlich oft klavierlack und das bild (bei tv) finde ich persönlich mies von dem was man so sieht.
> 
> Bis jetzt spricht mich der p2450h am meisten an



naja, der von dir favorisierte hat auch klavierlack^^ich hab selbst den LG Flatron W2361V und bin bisher sehr zufrieden. Ich spiele viel und schaue viel bluerays darauf.Kann absolut nicht meckern, auch die verarbeitung ist top!


----------



## phenomgamer² (20. November 2009)

ja leider hat er klavierlack 
ichkann bei lg leider auch nur von den fernsehern sprechen 

Ich spazier demnächst einfach mal in den nächsten Laden (hier gibts ja nur ein überteuertes Berlet ) und guck mal was die da so stehen haben, obwohl ich denke, dass die unterschiede nicht so stark ausfallen wie bei den tv-geräten (warum auch immer ich das denke?? )


----------

